
The first autonomous, decentralized marketplace for Industry 4.0 - funerr
https://industry.iota.org/
======
funerr
Video w/ explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnh_9nKkemM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnh_9nKkemM)

